# Factory Rally In July Of 2014



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

*Outbackers Factory Rally 2014*​
*Would you be interested in attending a Factory Rally in July of 2014?*

We would be interested in attending1173.33%We would definitely attend213.33%We would not be interested in attending213.33%


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have been kicking around the idea of another Factory Rally for next year. This poll is set to gauge the interest of this community to attend. As with the past 2 Factory Rallies ( 2011 Factory Rally and 2008 Factory Rally ) this would most likely have to take place over their 4th of July shutdown. Assuming that they would be able to accommodate us this far out, the location would most likely be in Bristol, Indiana. The *proposed* dates maybe something like July 1st - 6th which could possibly coincide with a rally that is in the works for the Cedar Point area of Sandusky, Ohio. We would plan all the fun stuff that typically takes place at a rally, with the high point being a tour of Keystone's Outback manufacturing facility.

So let's hear it; who would be interested? After voting, please be sure to also leave a comment.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

As Chris indicated, we are working together to see if we can coordinate a dual rally. The first rally would be the week before the Fourth at Cedar Point in Sandusky Ohio, the roller coaster capital of the world. I will be the rally master for this rally if it happens. The week before the Fourth is traditionally a slower time at Cedar Point, the lines are shorter and the weather is a bit cooler. We actually went there this year the week before the Fourth and the lines were relatively short. Premium rides like The Dragster and Millenium Force had lines of less than one half an hour, which is very good. Cedar Point has a campground that is actually in the park on the tip of the pennisula. It is a beautiful campground, first class all the way around. However, it is a bit pricey, running about $90 a night for full hookups. But the benefits of staying in the park help offset these costs. No messing with parking, able to eat and drink at your own trailer, easy to take a rest during the day when you or the kids need it.

The format would be informal. I will likely stay the entire week of June 23 at Cedar Point, then travel to the factory rally in Indiana for the Fourth. You can stay any length of time at one or both of the rallys, whatever fits you schedule. No doubt it will be a fun time.

Please chime in with any thoughts or comments.

DAN


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds good and we would be interested in attending! Two weeks is going to be a little long for me
to be off work, but we would probably look at June 28th through July 6, splitting the time
between both rallies if possible.

Cedar Point is a great campground and park! We we have stayed there many times over the years. If we
decide on this, we will look at getting season passes to the park for 2014. It's not much more for the
pass and we live close so we will get our use out of it.

Thanks for putting this together.

Mark


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Definitely interested in the Cedar Point Rally. The dw and I have been talking about taking the kids to Cedar Point next summer. If this rally goes forward, we will try to schedule our trip to Cedar Point during the rally dates. Probably won't attend the factory rally since we live only 15 minutes from Eby Pines campground, but I would try to stop in to say hi.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Cedar point is very possible, Would they allow an sob at the factory rally???


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

mike said:


> Cedar point is very possible, Would they allow an sob at the factory rally???


That's part of being an SOB.......you just go whether you're invited/welcomed or not!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

LaydBack said:


> Cedar point is very possible, Would they allow an sob at the factory rally???


That's part of being an SOB.......you just go whether you're invited/welcomed or not!
[/quote]

Spoken like a true SOB!


----------



## Dockside (Mar 10, 2013)

We would probably attempt to split the two rallies also. Being somewhat of a newbie, the factory tour sounds pretty cool.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I am currently at Cedar Point on an end of summer vacation. Thought I would post a few pictures to maybe get some more interest. The campground is broken into two sections, a full hookup section and an electric only section. The full hookup section is more expensive, but well worth it. Spaces are much bigger, sites are paved, and are well manicured. The electric only section is much more cramped, gravel and dirt, and can tend to flood a bit when it rains.

Below is a typical back in site in the full hookup section:



This is a full hook up pull through site.



Here are a couple pictures of the full hook up area.





By contrast, here is the electric only section of the campground.



You can see it can be a bit cramped. Better love your neighbor!



For those of you that are a bit too far away to tow your trailer, or if you would rather not bring your trailer, there are cottages and cabins in the campground. They are fully functional, have a bathroom, bedrooms, living spaces, air conditioning, etc. They sleep up to eight I believe. Maybe some of you guys out West can join us?

The cottages line the shores of Lake Erie. They have a deck that overlooks the lake. Here is a typical cottage.



Cabins are located in the interior of the campground and are a bit larger than the cottages. Here are some typical cabins.



Just in case you need a little more incentive to join us next year, here is the view from the campground. From here you can see Magnum XL 200, Top Thrill Dragster, and Gemini.



Anyhow, hope we can get as many people as possible.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As the idea of a 3rd factory was not received as well as I would have hoped for, it is not worth the time and energy to plan at this time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Per H2OSprayer's request, I am closing this thread.


----------

